# Yesssss New (to Me) Southbend Model A 9"



## Threadkiller (Mar 28, 2016)

Whats up everyone? After many months of scouring Craigslist for a good lathe in my price range I finally found one. I just wanted to share my newest addition with you all. I Got a killer deal on a Southbend Model A 9" with a quick change gear box over the weekend. Its still in my truck, gotta figure out the best way to get it out without killing myself or hurting the lathe. Here's some pics, I'm so pumped to use it. Any comments, tricks, or advice would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.

Rocco


----------



## RIMSPOKE (Mar 28, 2016)

ROCK ON ROCCO , GREAT SCORE !


----------



## Threadkiller (Mar 28, 2016)

Thank you!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 28, 2016)

First piece of advice, DAYLIGHT PICTURES! Lol.


----------



## Threadkiller (Mar 28, 2016)

lol I will get some better ones tomorrow after I get it out of the truck. Right now its still in the bed of the truck covered with a tarp because its raining and my truck is too big to fit in my garage. Its killing me.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 28, 2016)

Threadkiller said:


> lol I will get some better ones tomorrow after I get it out of the truck. Right now its still in the bed of the truck covered with a tarp because its raining and my truck is too big to fit in my garage. Its killing me.


I know how it is brother, I can't tell you how many times I loaded or unloaded something in the dark. I'm just as anxious to see it as you are to get it unloaded.


----------



## David VanNorman (Mar 28, 2016)

Looks good . Get it cleaned up and start makeing chips . hope you also got some goodies to go with it. Good luck.


----------



## Silverbullet (Mar 28, 2016)

I don't know about you but with me it's like Xmas morning and I'm made to wait to open it. New toys ,,, tools always make me feel giddy. Heck I'm 60 and disabled to boot.


----------



## uncle harry (Mar 28, 2016)

The nighttime silhouette looks  like it's a 4 & a 1/2 foot bed......cool if  it is.


----------



## outboardguy44 (Mar 28, 2016)

Congratulations on a nice find. My tip is not to put the hold-down strap over any part of your spindle. Just sayin'....

Best,
T2


----------



## brino (Mar 28, 2016)

Congrats Rocco.
New equipment is always an exciting time.
-brino


----------



## A618fan2 (Mar 28, 2016)

Congrats - know how you  feel.  I love it when new gear comes home!
John


----------



## pjf134 (Mar 29, 2016)

Remember the headstock is a lot heavier than the tail end. I took mine in two pieces the lathe and bench with motor assembly on bench and unloaded it myself. Took the bench off then slid the lathe onto the bench after jacking up the truck until even. That worked like a charm since nobody was around to help at that time. Any weight that you can take off will make it lighter if that is a option. Most of us tear it apart to replace felts and paint before using to make sure everything is getting oil and in good shape.
Paul


----------



## Threadkiller (Mar 29, 2016)

Thanks for all the kind words gentlemen. I thought about the tie down on the spindle after the fact of course. I was in a rush to get out of there before the guy changed his mind with the price lol. As far as goodies that came with it, like I said I got a killer deal on it and the guy was hesitant to give me any accessories with it and for the price I was completely fine with that haha. Gotta get a quick change tool post and a drill chuck for the tail stock and some nice cutting bits.

Im pretty mechanically inclined but I am a little intimidated with taking this lathe apart. I would love to take it apart and clean it and change the felt and what not, but im nervous. Is it terribly hard to take it apart and get it back together? Also does everyone actually use the recommended southbend oils? I just used to use  motor oil on my little mini craftsman lathe. I almost don't want to take it apart as its a "if it aint broke don't fix it" type of thing.

Its coming off the truck tonight so as promised ill have some better in "shop" pics of it for you gents


----------



## VSAncona (Mar 29, 2016)

Looks like a nice lathe. If the seller still has the accessories, you might want to contact him and see if he will make you a deal on all of them. Buying the lathe is usually the cheapest part of the equation. It's buying all the accessory items that will cost you.


----------



## Threadkiller (Mar 29, 2016)

I thought about that actually. I want a quick change tool post but the lathe came with a 4 way swivel post on it, definitely the wrong name so excuse me. Right now I'm going to concentrate on getting it cleaned up and oiled. As promised here are the pictures


----------



## LucknowKen (Mar 29, 2016)

Congrats Rocco: You must be stoked!
Here is a 2mt tailstock on Ebay. It may help.
I am not affiliated with the seller.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tailstock-C...477681?hash=item2a63b5af31:g:5i0AAOSwHgVW7zZp


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 29, 2016)

Very cool, she looks to be in good shape.


----------



## Threadkiller (Mar 30, 2016)

Thanks guys. I just ordered a new belt for it, some southbend recommended oil and that tailstock chuck, Thank you Lucknowken!


----------



## Surprman (Mar 30, 2016)

Rocco,

I suggest you get the felt kit that comes with the refurbish book for your model lathe and do a full tear-down, paint strip and new paint.  I totally disassembled my model C and repainted it.  It is not too difficult and if you are mechanically inclined enough to to use a lathe, you can do the refurbish.  You will need to buy a couple special tools too:  a spanner wrench ($40) , a big flat-head screwdriver with a chunk ground out of the middle ($10 or so) and you will also need a small arbor press (HF - $45).   SBs are really well built and you will learn a lot during the process.  Definitely repaint it (don't worry about matching the color to factory specs.)  Use a good quality paint and choose a color that looks good to you - it will really feel like your machine when you are done.  Nice find and enjoy!


----------



## Threadkiller (Apr 16, 2016)

Surprman said:


> Rocco,
> 
> I suggest you get the felt kit that comes with the refurbish book for your model lathe and do a full tear-down, paint strip and new paint.  I totally disassembled my model C and repainted it.  It is not too difficult and if you are mechanically inclined enough to to use a lathe, you can do the refurbish.  You will need to buy a couple special tools too:  a spanner wrench ($40) , a big flat-head screwdriver with a chunk ground out of the middle ($10 or so) and you will also need a small arbor press (HF - $45).   SBs are really well built and you will learn a lot during the process.  Definitely repaint it (don't worry about matching the color to factory specs.)  Use a good quality paint and choose a color that looks good to you - it will really feel like your machine when you are done.  Nice find and enjoy!



Thanks Surprman. I definitely want to take it all apart and "restore" it. I did a quick cleaning on it the other day just to see how the ways would clean up and I was very happy with the results. Just used a scotchbrite pad


----------

